# More Pictures of Ben



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Just a few more pictures to share of Benny.


----------



## charlie (May 26, 2009)

The second pic is my favorite.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

Benny is really beautiful such a gorgeous color. I have bred a couple that color it is so popular here in the uk.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Lynn-n-pops said:


> Benny is really beautiful such a gorgeous color. I have bred a couple that color it is so popular here in the uk.


Thanks.  We always receive compliments on his color. Unfortunately, we are often told how beautiful "her" color is.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

Im a bit like that getting the *** wrong having only girls hun!!!


----------

